# Stepper Motor And Controlle



## LEM (Jun 16, 2016)

I would like to put a stepper motor on my rose engine lathe to drive the spindle.  I need a source for a motor and a controller box for on/off fwd/rev and speed control.  I don't want to hook up to a compute to set it up.  Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 16, 2016)

ebay


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 16, 2016)

Mike is correct.  Ebay is a good source for steppers, drivers, and controllers.  I buy most of mine there.

The real question is how much torque is required and what RPM range do you need.


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 17, 2016)

LEM said:


> I would like to put a stepper motor on my rose engine lathe to drive the spindle.  I need a source for a motor and a controller box for on/off fwd/rev and speed control.  I don't want to hook up to a compute to set it up.  Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks




I can fix you up with a controller with those features. This one is setup as a power feed for a mini mill, the display is in inches per minute, I can make the display read RPM if you wish or make it without one.
The motor is up to you, this is for a bipolar motor 4 wire, 6 or 8 wire unipolar motors can be used as well.

The motor shown is a 420 in/oz NEMA 34, I won't sell my motor
.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 17, 2016)

RCWorks said:


> I can fix you up with a controller with those features. This one is setup as a power feed for a mini mill, the display is in inches per minute, I can make the display read RPM if you wish or make it without one.
> The motor is up to you, this is for a bipolar motor 4 wire, 6 or 8 wire unipolar motors can be used as well.
> 
> The motor shown is a 420 in/oz NEMA 34, I won't sell my motor
> .


what kit did you use?


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 17, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> what kit did you use?


No kit.

I bought a power supply a stepper driver, a freq meter, a voltage stepdown board and a 555 timer and did some math to figure out the pulse rates and speed control.

My father was an electronics engineer... you don't get raised by one without being taught.

Now for the $64,000 question, what is it you want to rotate and how fast?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 18, 2016)

something like this..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-Control...hash=item4b012267f3:m:mQqGsdS7_OkDmXqS5lCPnkQ
5/8" drive
doesnt need high torque just needs to be smooth
0-200ish

just need to know what wire goes where ...i have many dc 24 power supplies that i have built..thinking of retrofitting one


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 18, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> something like this..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-Control...hash=item4b012267f3:m:mQqGsdS7_OkDmXqS5lCPnkQ
> 5/8" drive
> doesnt need high torque just needs to be smooth
> ...



You still need to build a controller and 24 volts will be a bit low. You will also need a driver that can handle at least 6 amps.


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 18, 2016)

This is what you are looking to build but yours will have a few more parts as you will need a second power supply.


----------

